# Fehler beim Installieren von Blasc



## Milow (29. Dezember 2007)

hallo, also ich habe das problem das ich Blasc nicht installiert kriege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also: ich öffne halt ganz normal BLASC2_Setup und direkt kommt eine Fehlermeldung: "Socket Error # 10050 Network is down". danach klick ich auf ok und dann beginnt die Versionsaktualisierung, allerdings damit auch die zweite Fehlermeldung: "Datei C:\...\buffed\Configs\LocalDirs.xml kann nicht geöffnet werden. Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden." Ich klicke wieder auf ok und dann passiert nicht, keine Versionsaktualisierung also kann ich nur noch auf Abbrechen klicken und das wars dann auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre nett wenn einer eine lösung wüsste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg
Milow


----------



## Milow (2. Januar 2008)

könnte ma plz einer antworten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milow (5. Januar 2008)

hallo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2008)

Milow schrieb:
			
		

> hallo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Überprüfe bitte, ob deine Firewall von Router oder die Personal, auch Windows, die Kommunikation von BLASC2 verhindern, also den Prozess blockieren oder nicht zulassen. Wie genau du die Verbindung freigibst, erfährst du in den jeweiligen Hilfen und/oder Handbüchern der Firewalls oder des Routers. 

BLASC2 benötigt eine offene FTP-Verbindung, mittlerweile kann es aber auch über Port 80 kommunizieren. 

Gruß


----------



## Mcool (7. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Überprüfe bitte, ob deine Firewall von Router oder die Personal, auch Windows, die Kommunikation von BLASC2 verhindern, also den Prozess blockieren oder nicht zulassen. Wie genau du die Verbindung freigibst, erfährst du in den jeweiligen Hilfen und/oder Handbüchern der Firewalls oder des Routers.
> 
> BLASC2 benötigt eine offene FTP-Verbindung, mittlerweile kann es aber auch über Port 80 kommunizieren.
> 
> Gruß



Habe das gleiche Problem. Firewall ist sogar off, doch Problem besteht weiterhin


----------



## Milow (7. Januar 2008)

ok danke ZAM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (für die allianz! xD) naja und @Mcool, die firewall einfach offline stellen geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milow (7. Januar 2008)

ok super alles läuft, BUFFED AN DIE MACHT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2008)

Milow schrieb:


> ok super alles läuft, BUFFED AN DIE MACHT!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde aus Sicherheitsgründen davon abraten, die Firewall auszustellen, nur die Kommunikation für BLASC zulassen.


----------



## SpySpooKy (13. Januar 2008)

Hi, ich bekomme es einfach nicht installiert. Manchmal erscheint direkt beim Start der Socket Error, manchmal direkt in der Installation. Port 80 und 21 sind freigegeben und die Windows Firewall erlaubt den Zugriff. Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.

Gruß, Mo


----------



## SpySpooKy (14. Januar 2008)

SpySpooKy schrieb:


> Hi, ich bekomme es einfach nicht installiert. Manchmal erscheint direkt beim Start der Socket Error, manchmal direkt in der Installation. Port 80 und 21 sind freigegeben und die Windows Firewall erlaubt den Zugriff. Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.
> 
> Gruß, Mo



Erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2008)

SpySpooKy schrieb:


> Erledigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Ecki (16. Januar 2008)

Das Problem liegt darin, dass die Setup die entsprechenden Ordner in englischer Sprache sucht, sie aber nur in deutscher Sprache vorhanden sind. --> Der gesuchte Ordner ist eigentlich vorhanden.
Ich hab Vista und das gleiche Problem, mann kann die Ordner auch nicht erstellen, weil dann Vista sagt, dass es den Ordner schon gibt >.<


----------



## Speckknoedel (16. Januar 2008)

Ich habe leider auch das gleiche Problem. Immer ne Fehlermeldung mit der Angabe: C:\Users\Public\Documents\buffed\Configs\LocalDirs.xml kann nicht geöffnet werden. 
Die Datei existiert und lässt sich auch öffnen. Per "Eigenschaften" fand ich herraus, dass die Datei tatsächlich unter C:\Users\Public\Documents\buffed\Configs gespeichert ist, allerdings werden bei meinem Wondoof die Ordner durch die deutschen Äquivalente ersetzt.

Ich nutze Windows Vista Home Premium 32 Bit, in Deutsch, allerdings glaube ich, dass es "eingedeutscht" wurde, das z.B. Programme per Default in den "Programm Files"-Ordner installiert werden, dieser jedoch auf meiner Festplatte nicht existiert. Die Installationsdateien befinden sich dann im "Programme"-Ordner. Könnte es damit etwas zu tun haben? Die Vista-Version war auf meinem Schlepptop von Dell bereits vorinstalliert.

Firewall ist übrigens AUS.


EDIT:

habe nochmal rumgestöbert: In nem anderen Thread sagt Matze man soll in so einem Fall wie bei mir den buffed-Ordner einfach löschen und es nochmal versuchen. Bei mir hats geklappt.


----------



## Milow (18. Januar 2008)

> Ich würde aus Sicherheitsgründen davon abraten, die Firewall auszustellen, nur die Kommunikation für BLASC zulassen.



ok!


----------



## Boum (19. Januar 2008)

Ich hab das Selbe Proplem, musste des Setup abbrechen und nu sagt er er kann die datei nicht finden... need Help, werd aus den oberen posts net schlau...

€dit: Habs rausgefunden, war unter alle Dokumente drinne einfach dort den Ordner buffed löschen...

^^


----------



## KoR Diego (21. Januar 2008)

Boum schrieb:


> €dit: Habs rausgefunden, war unter alle Dokumente drinne einfach dort den Ordner buffed löschen...
> 
> ^^



Ja, kann ich bestätigen. Danach lässt es sich ohne Probleme installieren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frusu (23. Januar 2008)

KoR schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich bestätigen. Danach lässt es sich ohne Probleme installieren!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wars. Einfach C: durchsuchen da der users ordner standardmäßig nicht angezeigt wird und den ordner buffed löschen.
Firewall braucht man nicht ausmachen, da die anfrage von innen nach ausen gestellt wird und dann der port geöffnet ist.


----------



## Paladamage (24. Januar 2008)

hi also ich hab das Problem das es bei mir immer bei der datei "Pbuffedbuddie.dll" kopieren bei 100% hängen bleibt. Und dann geht gar nix mehr.


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2008)

Paladamage schrieb:


> hi also ich hab das Problem das es bei mir immer bei der datei "Pbuffedbuddie.dll" kopieren bei 100% hängen bleibt. Und dann geht gar nix mehr.




Am Tag der buffedShow gibts leider auch Stau beim Down- und Upload von BLASC.


----------



## woggly4 (27. Januar 2008)

Ich benutze Windows XP und habe das gleiche Problem. Beim ersten Mal installieren klappte alles wunderbar - jetzt habe ich formatiert und nun geht nichts mehr. Ich habe mal nach gesehen und was mir komisch vorkommt ist, dass die Datei "LocalDirs.xml" wirklich nicht existiert. *grml*

//edit: Bevor dieser Fehler mit "Datei nicht gefunden" kommt, bekomme ich nun die folgende Fehlermeldung: "Socket Error # 10054 - Connection res&#9830;et by peer"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


//edit2: Hat sich erledigt. Funktioniert alles wieder. Musste nur die Blasc-Ordner aus dem WoW-Addon-Verzeichnis löschen.


----------



## Strength (13. Februar 2008)

Hatte genau das gleiche Problem unter Vista. 

Habe dann auch den Ordner buffed gelöscht.
Unter: C:\Benutzer\Öffentlich\Öffentliche Dokumente ->buffed


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt auch ein Problem. Kann es auch nicht installieren.

Ich hatte es nichtmal deinstalliert und es war von meinem PC weg...

Wie dem auch sei, wenn ich das Setup downloaden, dann aktualisiert er den Loaderpatch von Blasc...
Passierten tut rein garnichts, wenn ich den Loaderpatch starte.

Was soll ich denn tun, damit ich es ordentlich installieren kann?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo? Help pls! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

